# Getrag synchros needed



## Zenki33 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

my Getrag (v160) is needing anew synchro for the 3rd gear (seems like is the typical gear synchro to go first) but seems like Nissan doens't make anymore or just doesn't offer replacement.

I was looking a tt he web and found THIS WEBISTE and they offer couple of options or packages but always in two versions, CARBON or BRONZE. Sure carbon does look nice and sounds interesting but I think they can disintegrate quickly (I found a video complaining about it) and looks like the bronze is more reliable or durable.

Any suggestions?

Was thinking to go with THIS OPTION while I'm there....

Thanks


----------



## Zenki33 (Apr 6, 2014)

none?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Suprastore.nl


----------

